# Are there issues with Cam Newtons recruitment?



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2010)

Before anyone jumps on this or me I just want to say that the first I heard of this was last night from a Barner who seems to know a few things about the program. It is all rumor right now, so I was just wondering if any of the Barners on the Site might know anything.
Anyway, in conversation, we were talking about the possibility of Bama and Auburn facing each other this year both undefeated. The Barners said that it would never happen because it won't be long before everyone is reading about why and how Cam Newton landed at Auburn. He said that the Reggie Bush dealings have nothing on this and that it will come out making him ineligible. Personally, I DONT BUY IT. Have any of you guys heard any rumblings about this?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 5, 2010)

This could be interesting


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 5, 2010)

Not buying it either, I feel confident that the barners would not do anything to jeopardize what looks like a major upswing in their program! No Way!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 5, 2010)

What the heck is a barner?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> What the heck is a barner?



The same thing as a Tiger and a Plainsman.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't buy it simply because if Auburn had any whiff of this news, Newton would be on the bench, because they wouldn't want to risk sanctions by playing him.  No University is that stupid.  As long as he is playing, I don't think there is any smoke here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 5, 2010)

Could be something to it if Pat Dye is involved.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 5, 2010)

Does this mean we are undefeated again?


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 5, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Does this mean we are undefeated again?


 

Not yet, but it "could" be coming?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 5, 2010)

Bama rumor mill is in full swing here huh...


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bama rumor mill is in full swing here huh...



Exactly.  If you don't think bama is scared of Cam's ability, you are wrong.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bama rumor mill is in full swing here huh...



Some people have a tough time with reading and comprehension. As I said in my posts this came directly from an Auburn fan. Don't know what part of that you don't understand. I realize that your mind might not be where it was before the season due to your teams performance so far this year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Some people have a tough time with reading and comprehension. As I said in my posts this came directly from an Auburn fan. Don't know what part of that you don't understand. I realize that your mind might not be where it was before the season due to your teams performance so far this year.



And I believe you emphasized the word *"RUMOR"* as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Some people have a tough time with reading and comprehension. As I said in my posts this came directly from an Auburn fan. Don't know what part of that you don't understand. I realize that your mind might not be where it was before the season due to your teams performance so far this year.



My post was more directed at the talk of taking wins away from Auburn...Regardless, if this isn't a rumor mill, then I don't know what is. Perhaps you can post up the definition so as to enhance my comprehension of the English language.

Wait, I'll save you the time, here you go:

 
rumor mill


ru·mor mill


noun 
Definition:

process of spreading rumors: the process by which rumors are started and spread


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Exactly.  If you don't think bama is scared of Cam's ability, you are wrong.



BAMA wasn't scared in the least with Tebow's ability, why in the world would you think BAMA is scared of Cam's ability?

BAMA did quiet a good job of scheming Tebow into irrelevance,...not to mention tears


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2010)

By the way is posting bail deemed to be a "financial enhancement"...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> By the way is posting bail deemed to be a "financial enhancement"...



IF he gets locked up again, he can get Darius to bail him out.  I hear he is on the take when the chance presents itself.  

Fairhope, I have not heard anything about any problems with the recruiting of Cam or any Auburn NCAA issues this year.  As always, I would not put anything past any team these days.  If I hear anything, you will be the first to know.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 5, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Before anyone jumps on this or me I just want to say that the first I heard of this was last night from a Barner who seems to know a few things about the program. It is all rumor right now, so I was just wondering if any of the Barners on the Site might know anything.
> Anyway, in conversation, we were talking about the possibility of Bama and Auburn facing each other this year both undefeated. The Barners said that it would never happen because it won't be long before everyone is reading about why and how Cam Newton landed at Auburn. He said that the Reggie Bush dealings have nothing on this and that it will come out making him ineligible. Personally, I DONT BUY IT. Have any of you guys heard any rumblings about this?



  Comical at best. Your "barner buddy" is dead wrong on this one.

  Funny that a story like this would surface now. Auburn ranked in the top ten and not even playing their best football yet. I will add that the timing of this reeks of bammer message board material in that Auburn is the only real threat left on your schedule.

 But, back to your question. No, no truth at all. Glad you did'nt believe it. Hope we are both undefeated at this years Iron bowl. At least thats the way I want it!

              WDE!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 5, 2010)

WDE????

Does that some sort of code for "haven't won a NC in 53 years"????


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 5, 2010)

David Mills said:


> WDE????
> 
> Does that some sort of code for "haven't won a NC in 53 years"????


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 5, 2010)

If there was a micro-grain of truth to this you can bet your bottom bill that P. Finebaum would have long since been on it. Even if it was a rumor he'd be all over it! C'mon man!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2010)

The one thing you can always count on is the bama fans will always stay classy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The one thing you can always count on is the bama fans will always stay classy.



They're specail.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 5, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Comical at best. Your "barner buddy" is dead wrong on this one.
> 
> Funny that a story like this would surface now. Auburn ranked in the top ten and not even playing their best football yet. I will add that the timing of this reeks of bammer message board material in that Auburn is the only real threat left on your schedule.
> But, back to your question. No, no truth at all. Glad you did'nt believe it. Hope we are both undefeated at this years Iron bowl. At least thats the way I want it!
> ...




So let me get this right...you have to come from behind at home against a lower rated SC and you are now the only credible threat left on bama's schedule.  So SC at home against bama is not a credible threat but you are....


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 5, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So let me get this right...you have to come from behind at home against a lower rated SC and you are now the only credible threat left on bama's schedule. So SC at home against bama is not a credible threat but you are....


 

Kinda what I was thinking too......


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 5, 2010)

Uh oh, the bassman has stirred up the leprechaun.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Oct 5, 2010)

*Cam Newton*

No way that Cam Newton would be involved in anything illegal or unethical He is a physically talented football player but forgive me if i don't think there is a "possibility"  Just Google his name for those of you either unaware or unwilling to consider it.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 5, 2010)

I won't say anything negative about Cam. He may take my laptop! Then how would I post? Then again I am using my phone tonight.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 5, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> ok...that was pretty funny David.


 
You have no class!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 5, 2010)

David Mills said:


> WDE????
> 
> Does that some sort of code for "haven't won a NC in 53 years"????



No its code for our in state rival claims 13 nc's in last 53 years of which no one but them recognize  Back to the original question FH I havent heard anything about it ...


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So let me get this right...you have to come from behind at home against a lower rated SC and you are now the only credible threat left on bama's schedule.  So SC at home against bama is not a credible threat but you are....



Winner winner chicken dinner!
  Bammer beats y'all like a red headed stepchild. Maybe even worse than Auburn did.
   End of story, move along.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!
> Bammer beats y'all like a red headed stepchild. Maybe even worse than Auburn did.
> End of story, move along.



Look forward to a neutral field rematch in ATL...if you can get there...I like our chances of getting there a lot better than yours.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 6, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!
> Bammer beats y'all like a red headed stepchild. Maybe even worse than Auburn did.
> End of story, move along.






Finger lickin good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 6, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> No its code for our in state rival claims 13 nc's in last 53 years of which no one but them recognize  Back to the original question FH I havent heard anything about it ...


WRONG, the NCAA recognizes them, look it up (our NCs go back further than 53 years)


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 6, 2010)

David Mills said:


> WRONG, the NCAA recognizes them, look it up (our NCs go back further than 53 years)



More than 53 years yes  

a oldie but goodie enjoy my bama friend 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## golffreak (Oct 6, 2010)

I would be very surprised if Auburn were guilty of any violations regarding Cam Newton.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 6, 2010)

golffreak said:


> I would be very surprised if Auburn were guilty of any violations regarding Cam Newton.



Me as well ,which is what this thread was originally about


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2010)

But but.... a Barner said it was true????


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The one thing you can always count on is the bama fans will always stay classy.



That is the pot calling the Kettle Black!


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Look forward to a neutral field rematch in ATL...if you can get there...I like our chances of getting there a lot better than yours.



Bring it!!!

  Your chances of getting there I will admit are greater than ours since you play on the weaker side of the conference. When USC has to play the western div.  teams they just don't seem to do as good. The "old ball coach" has had 2 weeks to prepare for bammer,can't wait to see the outcome although I pretty much know what it's going to be. Better win as many as you can on the eastern side with UGA, Tenn, having their worst seasons in decades and Florida not playing up to their potential. That being said USC might backdoor their way in to the SECC.

 As for a rematch I really don't think you wan't any part of an Auburn team that has not even begun to play their best football this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> More than 53 years yes
> 
> a oldie but goodie enjoy my bama friend
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Do i need to go find the article that gives Bama 17(sorry 18 now) National Championships again?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Bring it!!!
> 
> Your chances of getting there I will admit are greater than ours since you play on the weaker side of the conference. When USC has to play the western div.  teams they just don't seem to do as good. The "old ball coach" has had 2 weeks to prepare for bammer,can't wait to see the outcome although I pretty much know what it's going to be. Better win as many as you can on the eastern side with UGA, Tenn, having their worst seasons in decades and Florida not playing up to their potential. That being said USC might backdoor their way in to the SECC.
> 
> As for a rematch I really don't think you wan't any part of an Auburn team that has not even begun to play their best football this year.




Even if, (and I do mean if) SC was to make it to Atlanta for the SECCG, I'm pretty sure whatever team represented the West division would smoke those yard birds better than BBQ Boss himself.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Even if, (and I do mean if) SC was to make it to Atlanta for the SECCG, I'm pretty sure whatever team represented the West division would smoke those yard birds better than BBQ Boss himself.



Well, there it is.


----------



## breathe in (Oct 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Look forward to a neutral field rematch in ATL...if you can get there...I like our chances of getting there a lot better than yours.


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Even if, (and I do mean if) SC was to make it to Atlanta for the SECCG, I'm pretty sure whatever team represented the West division would smoke those yard birds better than BBQ Boss himself.



  i really dont see where the "west" is that great.  you have bama and arkansas.   i doubt lsu could make it, srongly, but id like to see lsu and usc, or auburn for that matter.  we lost to auburn, the team was emotionally down, id like to see that game again.  auburn is a good team, we COULD beat em, lsu has a defense, we have both, unless lsu's D can score with the ball coach they aint got a shot.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Even if, (and I do mean if) SC was to make it to Atlanta for the SECCG, I'm pretty sure whatever team represented the West division would smoke those yard birds better than BBQ Boss himself.



If you guys make it out of the west then you better pray that UT doesn't win the east...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2010)

gin house said:


> i really dont see where the "west" is that great.  you have bama and arkansas.   i doubt lsu could make it, srongly, but id like to see lsu and usc, or auburn for that matter.  we lost to auburn, the team was emotionally down, id like to see that game again.  auburn is a good team, we COULD beat em, lsu has a defense, we have both, unless lsu's D can score with the ball coach they aint got a shot.



You guys just wont give up.  We already beat you.  By 8.  We spotted you 2 easy TD,s and still came back and beat you.  We had over 100 yards more on offense.  We shut your running game down.  We almost knocked both your Quarterbacks out.  Just because we did not blow you out, you guys still think you can beat us.  You have not beaten us in like 50 years...

No disrespect for USC but this is getting old.   We didnt trick you.  We didnt have any rabbits out of the hat.  We just ran it down your throats and won the game

Now you say you were emotionally down.  The week of the game, all you were saying was how the issues with your players were going to jack you up.  Whats the deal?

You guys played a good game and you have a good team.  But if you played us 10 times, we beat you 7.  No doubt.  

You guys keep pimping Arkansas.  If we beat them, are we all the sudden a very good team or will they be over rated?  

And bragging about the fact that your side of the SEC is a easier way to the SEC Championship does not say a lot.   Are you taking joy in that?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2010)

00Beau said:


> That is the pot calling the Kettle Black!



You may want to read this thread and see where the slinging started.  It was not by Auburn fans.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2010)

The original poster should have never even put this up if he didn't have better info than some Auburn fan told me. I am sure Fairhope realized it would draw flies..

If its not printed somewhere, wait for it.  You can have your fun with it then..


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 7, 2010)

David Mills said:


> WDE????
> 
> Does that some sort of code for "haven't won a NC in 53 years"????



Bama didn't win one last year either although they were awarded one.  Until they do something that would only allow for one undefeated team at the end this remains an award.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 7, 2010)

skeeter24 said:


> Bama didn't win one last year either although they were awarded one.  Until they do something that would only allow for one undefeated team at the end this remains an award.





So by this thinking, no one has ever won a National Championship?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> You guys just wont give up.  We already beat you.  By 8.  We spotted you 2 easy TD,s and still came back and beat you.  We had over 100 yards more on offense.  We shut your running game down.  We almost knocked both your Quarterbacks out.  Just because we did not blow you out, you guys still think you can beat us.  You have not beaten us in like 50 years...
> 
> No disrespect for USC but this is getting old.   We didnt trick you.  We didnt have any rabbits out of the hat.  We just ran it down your throats and won the game
> 
> ...



LOL! Sometimes those yard chickens get a little big for their britches and you have to explain to them what their role in the SEC food chain is!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So by this thinking, no one has ever won a National Championship?


 I reckon that someone needs to contact the NCAA and let them in on this.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 7, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> LOL! Sometimes those yard chickens get a little big for their britches and you have to explain to them what their role in the SEC food chain is!



Apparently a shade higher than the doggies this year..

How much higher will be determined  this week and later.......


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Apparently a shade higher than the doggies this year..
> 
> How much higher will be determined  this week and later.......



We shall see my friend, RTR!


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dre Kirkpatrik's charger with Dre kirk and 21 graphics on it. 
Dre Kirkpatrik's mom suddenly has a cadilac with dremom as the tag
Jerrell Harris drove a charger for a while too, while working for a bama booster lawyer. When word got out, the charger is gone.
Jerrell Harris was also caught with a "free" laptop he got from an old white guy in a wheelchair, but they were just "friends" right.
Same old white guy takes Mark Ingram and Julio Jones on a fishing trip. Claims he didn't know they even played football. Just old friends again right? There's also talk of these same two going on a cruise with said old white guy. He took them so that they could help him get around in his wheelchair. That's what you did in HS, right?
Textbooks in 2007
Saban sets up his own little scholarship system for non football players. Who gets the scholarships? Recruits girlfriends. Ask Star Jackson.
Dominic Lee's mom claimed she was given a credit card to use if she would steer her son to bama. Guess where he went?
Darius goes to Miami for agent gate (while his mom is dying of cancer), but get's receipts as soon as he lands, right?


Still want to talk about cheating?

I can go on. Should we discuss the bama players whose family suddenly have jobs in tuscaloosa? Should we talk about the bama player who grew up in a $35,000 house in south alabama, but within months of her son signing with bama, she now has a job in tuscaloosa and a shiny new car and house there as well? 

I'm not saying Auburn is squeaky clean, I don't know. But if anyone should be talking about others cheating, the last folks to do so would be bama fans. They are on probation for cheating RIGHT NOW and there are lots and lots of rumors about the NCAA and the feds investigating bama again.


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Take a look at the link if you want to research blatant cheating. 

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id...lxrSYF8QXbAPExuOC-t8Ac&hl=en&authkey=CM32tfED


----------



## topcat (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread just might live up to its potential...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Take a look at the link if you want to research blatant cheating.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/fileview?id...lxrSYF8QXbAPExuOC-t8Ac&hl=en&authkey=CM32tfED



Dead Link.


Don't you think, that if someone like you can come up with all that stuff, that the NCAA couldn't do it as well.  If there were even a shread of truth to your "stories", doesn't it seem just slightly suspect that absolutely no one has reported it?

Well, duhhhhhhhh.


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

I do think so, David, yes. It HAS been reported. I didn't come up with them. They aren't "stories". They are facts. There are pictures of Dre's charger. There are pictures of his moms caddy. There are pictures of Jerrell's charger. There have been carfax's done on the line of ownership of these cars. The NCAA suspended Julio and Ingram last year. Darius was suspended this year. 

Bama cheats. Everyone knows. They are on probation currently for cheating. It's not a secret. The NCAA knows about it all. The suspensions handed down to your players over the last couple of years have been given by the NCAA's reinstatement division. That's a completely separate division from the investigative division. The investigative division hasn't reported their findings yet. It took them 5 years with USC. It could still be a while with bama, but rest assured, they know.


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dre's car:
http://wireroadandshug.blogspot.com/2009/06/you-want-proof.html
Dre's mom:
http://i47.tinypic.com/9sgcc4.jpg
Article about Harris, Jones, Ingram and the old white guy (Curtis Anderson):
http://blog.al.com/press-register-sports/2009/09/alabama_investigating_new_elig.html


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Point being, it's not made up, David. There IS proof. 

Will the NCAA do anything about it? I doubt it. The new NCAA president and saban are buddies going way back. 

I'm not trying to nail bama here. I don't give a crap about bama or what they do. My point is, bama and their fans have NO place to talk about others cheating.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 8, 2010)

topcat said:


> This thread just might live up to its potential...



Yep, I think I will check in on this one now, a lot of good info.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 8, 2010)

Funny, I don't remember Ingram or Julio being suspended last year, must have missed a game or two!


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2010)

im sure theres cheating in about all programs, its just who gets caught.  i saw a show a good many years ago about the "benefits" that was handed out in auburn  back in the day,  cant remeber exactly what it was but it was pretty deep.   anybody else seen it?  im sure auburn is pretty clean now as they know eyes would be on them, cam is probably pretty clean.  i hope so, i actually like the kid, hes got a great attitude, i hope he does well.  its all about who gets caught, i wish theyd hand some stuff out in columbia and get us some playmakers and get our players ready to go


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oonly a coincidence that its an Aubby site I'm sure, LOL, this just became a joke!


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> Oonly a coincidence that its an Aubby site I'm sure, LOL, this just became a joke!




You think rohtuhdroh.com is going to report it?


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

I’ll put you through H***, I’ll pay you well, but at the end of it all we’ll be champions.
Bear Bryant


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, can't get any of the sites to open, must be the firewall at work.

I can photoshop and and turn Lou Holtz into an astronaut.  Point being is that if there was a shread of truth to what you are saying or what these websites alledge, and the evidence is so readily available, the NCAA would be on this like stink on a skunk.

Julio Jones and Mark Ingram;  I seem to remember something about a fishing trip last year.  That was investigated and nothing was found.  Darius on his Miami trip,  Ok that's been resolved.  Just how would these 2 incidents constitute "cheating"?  How did Bama gain a competitive edge?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Dre Kirkpatrik's charger with Dre kirk and 21 graphics on it.
> Dre Kirkpatrik's mom suddenly has a cadilac with dremom as the tag
> Jerrell Harris drove a charger for a while too, while working for a bama booster lawyer. When word got out, the charger is gone.
> Jerrell Harris was also caught with a "free" laptop he got from an old white guy in a wheelchair, but they were just "friends" right.
> ...





Just so happens that if you want to dig into history you will find that the Auburn program is right at the top in the NCAA for being on probation.


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Shred of truth? I've given pictures and news articles. What do you want? You want to take next week off and I'll drive you around Alabama and show you personally? Is there no shred of truth that bama is currently on probation with the NCAA? Is that a rumor? The NCAA was involved with julio, ingram and harris (the laptop incident). Is that a rumor? Sure sounds to me like the NCAA has been around. Who is it that put bama on probation last year? 

You don't think providing "extra benefits" to players and recruits gives a competitive edge? Auburn got nailed in 92 for buying Eric Ramsey a steak dinner. Did that give a competitive edge?


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Just so happens that if you want to dig into history you will find that the Auburn program is right at the top in the NCAA for being on probation.



Look again. Bama passed AU for that title last year when you went on probation..again. 

You want to talk about the last ten years? Five years?


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've already said it once. I'm not here to throw bama under the bus. I'm really not. I'm just pointing out that you probably should watch how hard you throw those stones when Bryant Denny is made of glass. 

I mentioned Dre’s car and provided pictures.
I mentioned Dre’s mom’s car and provided a picture.
I mentioned Harris, Jones, and Ingram’s association and infractions in regards to their good friend Mr. Anderson and provided a link to an article (do a search and find more).
I mention Jerrell Harris’s issues with his car, employment, etc. and provided a 20 page document outlining the investigation into it and even more about grade changes, etc.
All of the above was in the last 8 years. I’m not even mentioning Albert Means and the pre 2002 crap that y’all got hammered for. This is all recent. Current players. Right now. There’s more too. 

Go ahead. Bring it. What do y’all have on Cam? Show me, don’t tell me.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 8, 2010)

WHO CARES???

you asked...."what do y'all have on Cam?"...our linebackers mostly...


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> WHO CARES???
> 
> you asked...."what do y'all have on Cam?"...our linebackers mostly...



If I'm not mistaken, bama's pass rush is last in the SEC. 

Again....."show me, don't tell me".


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Got facts?


Got reading comprehension? What do you contest? There's pictures of Dre's car. There's pictures of his mom's car. Jones, Ingram, Darius, Harris, etc. are all well documented by the NCAA and the press. You're on probation. What in that ISN'T a fact? Got proof otherwise?

Again, I’m not here to drum up awareness of bama’s long history of cheating, nor their currently bought players. I don’t have that kind of time. *I didn’t start a thread about bama’s cheating. *I just wanted to warn folks that if you’re doing a search of closets, you better make sure yours is awful clean. 

*I don’t care about bama. I’m not concerned with them. I didn’t take any of the pictures. I didn’t do the research. I didn’t send the links to the NCAA.* I don’t even want bama to be on probation. I want to beat bama when they have the best possible team that their money can buy. That way they have no excuses.  Will that happen this year? I don’t know, very possibly not. Is Auburn squeaky clean? Again, I don’t know. I would think they all are pushing the limits to some extent, but again, *I’m not starting threads with rumors of bama’s cheating.* 

Enough about bama, I’m starting to get a little sick to my stomach. This thread is about Cam Newton. I came in here to see some proof that Cam is bought and paid for. *Show me, don’t tell me.* What ya got?


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Why'd you delete it, Blue Iron?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> If I'm not mistaken, bama's pass rush is last in the SEC.
> 
> Again....."show me, don't tell me".




who said anything about a pass rush smart guy?...he'll be contained in a collapsing pocket and as he squirms out the middle...boom


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> who said anything about a pass rush smart guy?...he'll be contained in a collapsing pocket and as he squirms out the middle...boom




Show me, don't tell me. 


I think I've said that once or twice before.


Just for fun, y'all give me a show of hands. How many of the bama fans in here are proud University of Alabama alumni?

Reminds me of a t-shirt I saw that read "I'm wearing this Auburn shirt because I went to Auburn. You're wearing an Alabama shirt because you went to WalMart."

Alright, I'm done. I'll check back some to see the evidence of Cam's cheating. Remember "show me, don't tell me".


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Got reading comprehension? What do you contest? There's pictures of Dre's car. There's pictures of his mom's car. Jones, Ingram, Darius, Harris, etc. are all well documented by the NCAA and the press. You're on probation. What in that ISN'T a fact? Got proof otherwise?
> 
> Again, I’m not here to drum up awareness of bama’s long history of cheating, nor their currently bought players. I don’t have that kind of time. *I didn’t start a thread about bama’s cheating. *I just wanted to warn folks that if you’re doing a search of closets, you better make sure yours is awful clean.
> 
> ...



Currently bought players you sir are a piece of work,...watch out for the vapor trails in the sky,...the black copters

That stepchild thing is understandably tough to live with
I know...but you talk of presenting "facts" how about you verifying the "facts" that you present?
If anything, you solidify the assertion that Cam was "bought and paid for"by insinuating that BAMA could only get top talent illegally...everyone knows that BAMA is a bigger legitimate draw than Auburn, especially since Saban came along, so Cam would naturally have to have been "bought" to live on the plains if, as you so clearly believe, and state, the only way BAMA could secure top talent is to Pay them.
So Stravis, you make the topic's question more valid.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Show me, don't tell me.
> 
> 
> I think I've said that once or twice before.
> ...



I, sir, am a PROUD  University of Alabama Alum...how 'bout you sir? finish school?


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Why'd you delete it, Blue Iron?


 

I finished reading the entire thread. Mama said don't argue with idiots.

Lanier, where ya'll find these folks?


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I, sir, am a PROUD  University of Alabama Alum...how 'bout you sir? finish school?



Absolutely, AU class of 1999. I have all 32 teeth too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I finished reading the entire thread. Mama said don't argue with idiots.
> 
> Lanier, where ya'll find these folks?



Dont get me involved with this.  Fairhope asked for this with his "rumor" post.    The man is driven..  LOL


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont get me involved with this. Fairhope asked for this with his "rumor" post. The man is driven.. LOL


 
Well considering your one of the only barn fans I can stand......


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 8, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Well considering your one of the only barn fans I can stand......



Hey I resemble that remark.... and I thought you hung around a few ...did they run you off???


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 8, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Hey I resemble that remark.... and I thought you hung around a few ...did they run you off???


 

I don't hang around too many barners anymore....since moving over here I have to stomache these dawg fans.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I don't hang around too many barners anymore....since moving over here I have to stomache these dawg fans.



Ah, the dog fans are not too bad.  Much more bark than bite.  LOL

Im kinda the opposite of you.  There are very few people that I can not deal with.  But your cool with me.  There are a few of your fans on here that I could do without though.  

I think when your dealing some something line sports fans, you have to put yourself in everyones shoes..  None of us view things the same.  It would be no fun if we did.

By the way Iron, I hope you guys lose tomorrow.  HAHA


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 8, 2010)

and I hope KY beats ya'll 100-0


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 8, 2010)

stravis said:


> Dre Kirkpatrik's charger with Dre kirk and 21 graphics on it.
> Dre Kirkpatrik's mom suddenly has a cadilac with dremom as the tag
> Jerrell Harris drove a charger for a while too, while working for a bama booster lawyer. When word got out, the charger is gone.
> Jerrell Harris was also caught with a "free" laptop he got from an old white guy in a wheelchair, but they were just "friends" right.
> ...



How can you mention all that and not mention Luther Davis' mom getting a new kitchen?  I thought that was a nice touch.  Nice link.


----------



## stravis (Oct 8, 2010)

Still no evidence of Cam cheating? Did y'all search out what he drives?

(It's a moped. If he's getting paid,  we got a great deal. No word yet on if he's put "Can Newt" or "2" on it though)


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> and I hope KY beats ya'll 100-0




I can live with that.  LOL


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2010)

I was blasted for starting this thread and have been waiting to see what this guy was talking about. Well today I heard the story, called to see if this is what he was talking about was to come out and he confirmed. UPDATE!!!!!!! Heard today, rumor or not, that Cam Newtons dad is a preacher and that a sizeable contribution was made to his church by an Auburn Alum. He was also given the guarantee of starting on the plains which beat the offer that Miss. State had on the table.

I am simply delivering the message. Don't shoot. And for what it is worth he is a great player and scares the heck out of me when they play Bama. Before any of you blast me on this find out if it is true or not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I was blasted for starting this thread and have been waiting to see what this guy was talking about. Well today I heard the story, called to see if this is what he was talking about was to come out and he confirmed. UPDATE!!!!!!! Heard today, rumor or not, that Cam Newtons dad is a preacher and that a sizeable contribution was made to his church by an Auburn Alum. He was also given the guarantee of starting on the plains which beat the offer that Miss. State had on the table.
> 
> I am simply delivering the message. Don't shoot. And for what it is worth he is a great player and scares the heck out of me when they play Bama. Before any of you blast me on this find out if it is true or not.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone knows that I'm a Bama fan. I will say that I DO NOT BELIEVE the rumor. Now...having said that, I will never be surprised at what boosters and such offer players, and will never be surprised at which players accept it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 27, 2010)

golffreak said:


> Everyone knows that I'm a Bama fan. I will say that I DO NOT BELIEVE the rumor. Now...having said that, I will never be surprised at what boosters and such offer players, and will never be surprised at which players accept it.



Well, you know it has to be true man.  Fairhope's brothers girlfriends little cousin who knew a guy that went to Troys housekeeper told him.   I mean, if its real.  Its real !!!!!!  

But, no one else knows about it.  They are keeping it a secret.  And the media loves Auburn so much, they would never dare put anything like that out there to ruin our fun time.  

And for that.   We thank you!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, you know it has to be true man.  Fairhope's brothers girlfriends little cousin who knew a guy that went to Troys housekeeper told him.   I mean, if its real.  Its real !!!!!!
> 
> But, no one else knows about it.  They are keeping it a secret.  And the media loves Auburn so much, they would never dare put anything like that out there to ruin our fun time.
> 
> And for that.   We thank you!!!!!



As I mentioned. I guess it is as true as the Chargers that were given out by Bama.  If nothing comes of it then so be it. But my brothers girlfriends little cousin who knew the guy that went to Troys housekeeper is also an Auburn Alum.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 27, 2010)

fairhope said:


> As I mentioned. I guess it is as true as the Chargers that were given out by Bama.  If nothing comes of it then so be it. But my brothers girlfriends little cousin who knew the guy that went to Troys housekeeper is also an Auburn Alum.....



Did your "friend" who told you write the check?  If not.  

Dude, dont make me get Stravis on you again.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 27, 2010)

Funny stuff!!!!


     WAR CAM EAGLE!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, Well. I did not think that I had this much influence on the sporting world. I post the news, get slammed for it and looky looky.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=574608


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe he can open up that Daycare he's been wanting now. 

I guess Auburn is 0-9 now. Bummer.


----------



## dmathis20 (Nov 4, 2010)

Even as an Alabama fan, I would hate to see him go down like this if it were true. He is very deserving of the Heisman, at this point. That being said, you always seem to see problems when the accused's family is in any kind of financial trouble and come out of it. Still, hope it isn't true. Heck of a ball player..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Even though I am a Bama fan to the Bone, I hope this is not true for all you Auburn Fans!!!!!!



I feel bad for a couple of the Barners on here but not for one in particular. Hope you enjoyed the read Stravis....


----------



## Blue Iron (Nov 4, 2010)

I sure hope it's all true. The only barn fan on this board that I'll feel bad for is Lanier, he seems like a pretty good guy.

Think about it this way, if it was Mark Ingram in this position what would the barners be saying?

Roll Tide and spread camputerbush eagle!


----------



## stravis (Nov 4, 2010)

I figured this would be back up tonight.

Notice the news is about someone shopping him to MSU, not AU. The man accused of shopping him is currently under investigation by the NFLPA for misrepresenting himself in the past. There is NO allegation that he was shopped at AU nor that AU played along. NONE! 

AU was informed of this in July when the SEC copied the information to the NCAA....about MSU. AU did an investigation prior to the season. If AU found anything, ANYTHING wrong with Cam's recruitment at AU, there is NO way, NONE, that AU would play him. We would be in far far more trouble for playing him after we knew about it than if we had just benched him. 

Once again.........

Show me, don't tell me. 





(I have a feeling some folks on the other side of the state are trying to kill a heisman campaign.)


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 4, 2010)

I wont comment on if it is true or not true or if Auburn or Cam did anything wrong because I have no way of knowing that by what has been posted.  

My only comment is to say be careful what bandwagon you jump on.  Remember how stupid some of you looked on past Auburn issues.  IE, coaching change, our 2010 season, etc.  

Personally , I can believe our coaching staff would be so adamant about Cam still playing if they thought there was a good chance he would be ineligible.   That would make no sense.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 4, 2010)

He should not play until the investigation is complete..........


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I wont comment on if it is true or not true or if Auburn or Cam did anything wrong because I have no way of knowing that by what has been posted.
> 
> My only comment is to say be careful what bandwagon you jump on.  Remember how stupid some of you looked on past Auburn issues.  IE, coaching change, our 2010 season, etc.
> 
> Personally , I can believe our coaching staff would be so adamant about Cam still playing if they thought there was a good chance he would be ineligible.   That would make no sense.





With 4 games left in the season, there is no doubt that they would continue to play him. If there is something to the story, the season is a bust with all wins being vacated so why not ride the horse and hope for the best.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2010)

stravis said:


> I figured this would be back up tonight.
> 
> Notice the news is about someone shopping him to MSU, not AU. The man accused of shopping him is currently under investigation by the NFLPA for misrepresenting himself in the past. There is NO allegation that he was shopped at AU nor that AU played along. NONE!
> 
> ...



Did you hear the story while driving around in your crimson Charger looking for Dre?


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 4, 2010)

Old news boys.  This is going nowhere.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 5, 2010)

A new twist in the Smear-Auburn-because-they're-winning campaign.  And to me, it comes from an unlikely source.  It seems the article was driven by the one and only, Urban Meyer.  He's the one that told the reporter about the incident and was adamant that the story be released even though there was no evidence that Auburn had any wrong doing in Cam's recruitment.  Did he use the story's impending release on the recruitment of Blakely?  He sure changed his mind fast.

FYI, Mullen was on the call with Urban and Bond and wanted to not publish the article and just drop it.

If Auburn makes it to the championship game, I think Urban will get a beat down like he hasn't seen since, well, earlier in the year.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Before anyone jumps on this or me I just want to say that the first I heard of this was last night from a Barner who seems to know a few things about the program. It is all rumor right now, so I was just wondering if any of the Barners on the Site might know anything.
> Anyway, in conversation, we were talking about the possibility of Bama and Auburn facing each other this year both undefeated. The Barners said that it would never happen because it won't be long before everyone is reading about why and how Cam Newton landed at Auburn. He said that the Reggie Bush dealings have nothing on this and that it will come out making him ineligible. Personally, I DONT BUY IT. Have any of you guys heard any rumblings about this?



It's so fun to go back and read old threads. Funny how Fairhope's info actually panned out.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's so fun to go back and read old threads. Funny how Fairhope's info actually panned out.



Haven't you heard, "All Haters"


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 21, 2011)

The answer is yes. Yes there was.


----------



## stravis (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

stravis said:


>








My guess is that haters who had so much to say will now be very silent.   Just like the Gene Chizik haters...

So many of the top programs got hammered the last few year or are still under investigation and the one everyone wanted so bad,  NOTHING after the NCAA poked around for over a year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 13, 2011)

Why is it 2 barners revived this thread?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why is it 2 barners revived this thread?




To close it out.  Thats what you do.  

Just like you will close out your probation in a year or so before you guys more than likely start another one


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why is it 2 barners revived this thread?



To see the egg on some folks faces... a few are banned now


----------



## DDD (Oct 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why is it 2 barners revived this thread?



They obviously have nothing better to do.

I mean obviously Cam and Auburn did nothing wrong.  The NCAA has spoken therefore it is gospel.   

But let's be honest, OJ and Casey Anthony walked... 

I think Chizik is probably just ticked off that he made his book tour so fast.  If he had known Auburn was going to walk, he probably would have dragged it out a little longer.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> They obviously have nothing better to do.
> 
> I mean obviously Cam and Auburn did nothing wrong.  The NCAA has spoken therefore it is gospel.
> 
> ...




Exactly what I figured.


----------



## DDD (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Exactly what I figured.



RC, I am not crying, I mean, the guy is in the Pro's now... does it really matter?  Maybe to the Bama folks, but it's over with.

But honestly, it's hard for a non-Auburn fan to fathom a kid leaving a program like Florida, his dad shopping him to MSU and then he goes to Auburn out of the blue?

I get it, there is no evidence of foul play and if UGA was in the same boat I would feel just like you.  I get it.  All I am saying is, Auburn is free and clear but non-Auburn folks have to look at it and say...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> RC, I am not crying, I mean, the guy is in the Pro's now... does it really matter?  Maybe to the Bama folks, but it's over with.
> 
> But honestly, it's hard for a non-Auburn fan to fathom a kid leaving a program like Florida, his dad shopping him to MSU and then he goes to Auburn out of the blue?
> 
> I get it, there is no evidence of foul play and if UGA was in the same boat I would feel just like you.  I get it.  All I am saying is, Auburn is free and clear but non-Auburn folks have to look at it and say...



No, what your saying is that you wanted it so bad, your not man enough to admit all the crap you spewed for over a year was wrong.  

Thats all it comes down too.  

They were at Auburn for over a year.  Interviewed over 80 people.  Had all the help in the world from outsiders.  Thousands of records.   Every media outlet in sports looking and there was nothing.  

NOTHING.

So now it will be, "Auburn hid it good"  

But I did not expect anything different from some people.   

I read people pretty well.


----------



## DDD (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No, what your saying is that you wanted it so bad, your not man enough to admit all the crap you spewed for over a year was wrong.
> 
> Thats all it comes down too.
> 
> ...



The real problem is you can dish it but you can't take it.  As has been noted for many years, by many posters. 

Anyone says anything bad about Auburn, well by God those are fight'n words.  You make a cut about anyone else's team and it's just all in good fun.  You know...   The  make it all good.

You really should not take other people's opinions so seriously, it will only shorten your life.  

Oh, and one other thing, I didn't want it so bad, what I wanted was to know the truth.  Obviously Auburn won the NC free and clear.  I hope you enjoy it that much more now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> The real problem is you can dish it but you can't take it.  As has been noted for many years, by many posters.
> 
> Anyone says anything bad about Auburn, well by God those are fight'n words.  You make a cut about anyone else's team and it's just all in good fun.  You know...   The  make it all good.
> 
> ...




I take it just fine.   And I have never went to the extremes that some of you did.   Never.   Your entire reason to be on the sports board over the past year was to dog Auburn.  Just go back and read your posts.     

You have offered nothing but ridicule.   Now that your wrong, you want to turn it on me.  

Sorry man.   

You never wanted the truth.   You just wanted the big nugget so you could justify your year long flaming of Auburn.   Dont kid yourself.


----------



## DDD (Oct 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I take it just fine.   And I have never went to the extremes that some of you did.   Never.   Your entire reason to be on the sports board over the past year was to dog Auburn.  Just go back and read your posts.
> 
> You have offered nothing but ridicule.   Now that your wrong, you want to turn it on me.
> 
> ...



You are right Ryan.  I mean... you are always right.


----------



## stravis (Oct 13, 2011)

At least we know one program in the state of Alabama is clean. 

The other has been on probation for 17 years or so.


----------



## stravis (Oct 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why is it 2 barners revived this thread?




I'm glad to see you're still doing ok since the news, David.

Keep your chin up, buddy. Maybe they'll catch a coach of ours bumping into a recruit during a dead period or something to make you feel better. Don't lose hope. Don't ever lose hope.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Even if, (and I do mean if) SC was to make it to Atlanta for the SECCG, I'm pretty sure whatever team represented the West division would smoke those yard birds better than BBQ Boss himself.



Funny how things seem to work themselves out.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 14, 2011)

When is the last time a university went though an investigation for a major infraction and came away with nothing?


----------



## stravis (Oct 14, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> When is the last time a university went though an investigation for a major infraction and came away with nothing?



Take that a step further. The NCAA assigned one of their fiercest investigators. They looked at bank records, tax records, church bank records, they went back 2 years, they investigated alleged Arkansas street agents, Louisiana street agents, the HBO four, and on and on. They turned over every rock for thirteen months. 

When they do that sort of investigation, invest that much money and time, even the NCAA themselves expect to find major improprieties. 

They found nothing. Nothing. They charged AU with _nothing_.

Yet there's still punk morons, even on this board, that say we got away with something. They wanted it to happen so badly that it consumes them. They simply refuse to believe what is clearly before them. 


(read Scarbinskiy's article this morning for a great synopsis)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 14, 2011)

Cam was a real barner,,,,,,,,, for 1 semester,,,,,,, that's what I call "all-in"


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Cam was a real barner,,,,,,,,, for 1 semester,,,,,,, that's what I call "all-in"



He went there to get a degree in Areospace Engineering, but since he found out that NASA was going to be going on its last mission this year, he decided to try football.


----------



## stravis (Oct 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Cam was a real barner,,,,,,,,, for 1 semester,,,,,,, that's what I call "all-in"




Still wanting to get your shots in, huh? For those of you that convicted a man without one shred of evidence, Thamel, Thayer, Herbstreit, Fiutak, Schad, Schalbach, Travis, Brooks, etc. there's been not one apology. For the scum that he is, even Updyke apologized for poisoning the trees. Maybe one day you folks can rise to his miniscule level of integrity, David. 

I hope that you never have to experience the year long persecution based solely on rumors and lies perpetuated by people that just want to see someone on top fall. I hope if you make it to the top, you get to stay there and folks don't make it their life's mission to pull you down, even if it's unwarranted. That type of behavior is disgusting and indicative of society's worst. Unfortunately, you choose to participate as well. 

I'm done with you and I'm done with the situation. It's over. Time to move on.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> Still wanting to get your shots in, huh? For those of you that convicted a man without one shred of evidence, Thamel, Thayer, Herbstreit, Fiutak, Schad, Schalbach, Travis, Brooks, etc. there's been not one apology. For the scum that he is, even Updyke apologized for poisoning the trees. Maybe one day you folks can rise to his miniscule level of integrity, David.
> 
> I hope that you never have to experience the year long persecution based solely on rumors and lies perpetuated by people that just want to see someone on top fall. I hope if you make it to the top, you get to stay there and folks don't make it their life's mission to pull you down, even if it's unwarranted. That type of behavior is disgusting and indicative of society's worst. Unfortunately, you choose to participate as well.
> 
> I'm done with you and I'm done with the situation. It's over. Time to move on.



These guys reported the story, the allegations of others, they did not "convict' anyone...if anything some of you Aubbies owe Schlabaugh and apology for the redneck attacks on him personally.

Poor, Poor Aubbie, so mistreated, so maligned...so _"PERSECUTED"_

Grow up.
You admit there was smoke, the source just has not been found, nor may it ever.
To listen to some of you guys chortle and cackle as if you've been vindicated is laughable.
You dodged a bullet.
Be thankful.
Move along


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> Still wanting to get your shots in, huh? For those of you that convicted a man without one shred of evidence, Thamel, Thayer, Herbstreit, Fiutak, Schad, Schalbach, Travis, Brooks, etc. there's been not one apology. For the scum that he is, even Updyke apologized for poisoning the trees. Maybe one day you folks can rise to his miniscule level of integrity, David.
> 
> I hope that you never have to experience the year long persecution based solely on rumors and lies perpetuated by people that just want to see someone on top fall. I hope if you make it to the top, you get to stay there and folks don't make it their life's mission to pull you down, even if it's unwarranted. That type of behavior is disgusting and indicative of society's worst. Unfortunately, you choose to participate as well.
> 
> I'm done with you and I'm done with the situation. It's over. Time to move on.






Are these tears of joy or tears because you feel that you were wronged in someway. Get over yourself and stop the crying and ranting. Were you one of the boogs crying over the NCAA decision when Bama got the slap on the wrist for the textbooks? Does an apology mean that much to you? What amount do we owe the church of your choice? Will 180K stop the tears? Go see a Doc dude...Stop crying and enjoy the NC with the rest of the Boogs....


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> Still wanting to get your shots in, huh? For those of you that convicted a man without one shred of evidence, Thamel, Thayer, Herbstreit, Fiutak, Schad, Schalbach, Travis, Brooks, etc. there's been not one apology. For the scum that he is, even Updyke apologized for poisoning the trees. Maybe one day you folks can rise to his miniscule level of integrity, David.
> 
> I hope that you never have to experience the year long persecution based solely on rumors and lies perpetuated by people that just want to see someone on top fall. I hope if you make it to the top, you get to stay there and folks don't make it their life's mission to pull you down, even if it's unwarranted. That type of behavior is disgusting and indicative of society's worst. Unfortunately, you choose to participate as well.
> 
> I'm done with you and I'm done with the situation. It's over. Time to move on.



This is the reason people have the attitude that they have about this.  An apology?  Man some of you guys are something else.

It aint like this guy is some kind of choir boy.  It's not like there was no track record there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I take it just fine.   And I have never went to the extremes that some of you did.   Never.   Your entire reason to be on the sports board over the past year was to dog Auburn.  Just go back and read your posts.
> 
> You have offered nothing but ridicule.   Now that your wrong, you want to turn it on me.
> 
> ...



Why do you think that is so much worse for you or for Auburn?  I know why, because it's YOU and it's all completely different when it's you and yours.  If anybody else takes exception to some thing that is said, you are the first one to tell them to "stop crying" etc.  

You guys can play the victim all you want, and I'm only talking about you and one or two more, but the fact is that if it had been UGA, Alabama or some other SEC school, you guys would not have had this, "Nobody can say antyhing, there is no proof." attitude.  You would have been talking about it.  It's normal.

But since it was your team it was different and in your mind Auburn and Cam were done dirtier than anybody in the history of college football.  And yall supposedly took more heat than anybody has ever taken on this board.  Man come on.  

If you are going to be this whiney and this sensitive and get this mad then you can not ever tell anybody to stop crying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

DDD said:


> They obviously have nothing better to do.
> 
> I mean obviously Cam and Auburn did nothing wrong.  The NCAA has spoken therefore it is gospel.
> 
> ...



he was cool with the Casey Anthony verdict too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No, what your saying is that you wanted it so bad, your not man enough to admit all the crap you spewed for over a year was wrong.
> 
> Thats all it comes down too.
> 
> ...



Oh the irony.

You give yourself far too much credit where that is concerned.


----------



## stravis (Oct 14, 2011)

I repeat.



stravis said:


> I'm done with you and I'm done with the situation. It's over. Time to move on.



Let me also add that all of you obsessed hypocrites can kiss off.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> I repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also add that all of you obsessed hypocrites can kiss off.



If you're done then quit talking about it.  Put your money where your mouth is and just hush.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you think that is so much worse for you or for Auburn?  I know why, because it's YOU and it's all completely different when it's you and yours.  If anybody else takes exception to some thing that is said, you are the first one to tell them to "stop crying" etc.
> 
> You guys can play the victim all you want, and I'm only talking about you and one or two more, but the fact is that if it had been UGA, Alabama or some other SEC school, you guys would not have had this, "Nobody can say antyhing, there is no proof." attitude.  You would have been talking about it.  It's normal.
> 
> ...




You have not idea what you are talking about.  This individual I was talking too does.   You are stepping into something you have no idea about.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you're done then quit talking about it.  Put your money where your mouth is and just hush.



I thought you were going to do the same.  You are the one who keeps bringing it up.  

Dont make more of a joke out of yourself.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

stravis said:


> I repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also add that all of you obsessed hypocrites can kiss off.



 can you even fathom the childish idiocy of your own post?

That's right lil Travis, take your ball and go home, come back when you can play with the big boys


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought you were going to do the same.  You are the one who keeps bringing it up.
> 
> Dont make more of a joke out of yourself.



It's always personal with you isn't it?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's always personal with you isn't it?




Nothing personal about it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing personal about it...



Ok man.  

"Go pick some beans or something."  "Don't make more of a joke out of yourself."

Just own it.  It's alright.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You have not idea what you are talking about.  This individual I was talking too does.   You are stepping into something you have no idea about.



I think I might know just a hair more about it than you realize.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok man.
> 
> "Go pick some beans or something."  "Don't make more of a joke out of yourself."
> 
> Just own it.  It's alright.



Hey, you jumped in here with both feet.  I did not comment to you are about you.  You felt the need to call me out on something that I was discussing with another individual.

You felt the need to reply to almost everyone of my posts.  Am I going to be getting another whinny PM later?   Keep your insecurities to yourself.  

Like I said.  This had nothing to do with you.  You just felt the need to be involved...

So, now your involved.  Welcome to the party.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> can you even fathom the childish idiocy of your own post?
> 
> That's right lil Travis, take your ball and go home, come back when you can play with the big boys



Nope.  he can't.  He's too close to it and there is way to much emotion invested in it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Hey, you jumped in here with both feet.  I did not comment to you are about you.  You felt the need to call me out on something that I was discussing with another individual.
> 
> You felt the need to reply to almost everyone of my posts.  Am I going to be getting another whinny PM later?   Keep your insecurities to yourself.
> 
> ...



first you dig up these threads and then tell people that they need to let it go.

You say that you are done but you keep on talking about it.

You make personal remarks but then say there is nothing personal about it.

But thank you for welcoming me to your pitty party.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> first you dig up these threads and then tell people that they need to let it go.
> 
> You say that you are done but you keep on talking about it.
> 
> ...




First, I did not dig this post up, I merely commented on it just as you did.  

You are the one who brought up my posts.  I never even commented to you

Nothing personal was said.  Dont be so insecure.  

The only pity is you and your compadres who banked on us getting the hammer.    Not sure why you think we need pity?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> First, I did not dig this post up, I merely commented on it just as you did.
> 
> You are the one who brought up my posts.  I never even commented to you
> 
> ...


because some of you are acting pitiful...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2011)

Why do some of the Boogs think that they deserve an apology? I don't remember any "bammers" looking for an apology when nothing came of the ITAT Dodge Charger claim.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Why do some of the Boogs think that they deserve an apology? I don't remember any "bammers" looking for an apology when nothing came of the ITAT Dodge Charger claim.



Im not asking any of you for anything.  Never have.  I certainly dont want or need a apology from anyone.

The facts come out.   Which is what was needed the entire time


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not asking any of you for anything.  Never have.  I certainly dont want or need a apology from anyone.
> 
> The facts come out.   Which is what was needed the entire time



It seems like you don't want this to end.

Just because you blame it on somebody else doesn't make it true. 

You talk about insecurity and getting mad but you get your back up the minute somebody even mentions any of this stuff.

As for being pitiful, I don't know what else to call it when you whine about how mean everybody was and how Auburn had it worse than anybody else has ever had it on this board.

Just hush and stop whining and I bet you would be amazed at how fast this dies.

We've heard that you were done with it like four times now.  Put up or shut up.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 14, 2011)

SGD, just acknowledge that the most probationized program outside of SMU finally figured out how to cheat without getting caught.  Yeah, they are squeaky clean...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> SGD, just acknowledge that the most probationized program outside of SMU finally figured out how to cheat without getting caught.  Yeah, they are squeaky clean...



Oh he hates you Steve.   You've had the nerve to not agree with him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh he hates you Steve.   You've had the nerve to not agree with him.



Ive never said I hated anyone scooter.    And I certainly would not hate anyone over a college football discussion.  

Once again, your immaturity and insecurity comes out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> SGD, just acknowledge that the most probationized program outside of SMU finally figured out how to cheat without getting caught.  Yeah, they are squeaky clean...




You mad cause you got caught Irish.  Come on man.  Dont be  like that.   

Hotel rooms for everyone...   $10 a night...


Now am I doing this right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Ive never said I hated anyone scooter.    And I certainly would not hate anyone over a college football discussion.
> 
> Once again, your immaturity and insecurity comes out.



Oh my Lord.  I have a 40 something year old man who actually uses phrases like "Don't be hatin." and words like "bro" talking to me about immaturity.  Priceless.

As for insecurity, you've got it in spades.

I'll just say what you've wanted to hear from the time this started last year;  you're right.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

I got nothing...

But ya'll certainly do make for some good entertainment.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I have got to start getting on more during the day! Some fine discussion today!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man I have got to start getting on more during the day! Some fine discussion today!



You been off looking for that bag man with Danny Sheridan or something?


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 15, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Why do some of the Boogs think that they deserve an apology? I don't remember any "bammers" looking for an apology when nothing came of the ITAT Dodge Charger claim.



In all fairness, the Charger claims were not blown out of proportion like the Newton story and there has never been an known NCAA investigation of the Charger claim.  Many false claims were made on Cam by ESPN, radio, and the media went overboard to try to show the violations occured.  Chizik didn't win the SEC Coach of the Year.  Why, because of false accusations.  He beat the coach that won it twice.  Cam won the Heisman but didn't get SEC Player of the Year, why, false accusations.  People left Cam's name off the Heisman ballot because of false accusations.  Cam and Chizik both deserve apologies from the media that ran false claims.  Running the story with the facts was ok, but they didn't run the facts.  They embellished everything.  It was a smear campaign and that was proven by bringing up the alleged cheating and parking tickets at UF.  That had nothing to do with the MSU ordeal with Cecil.  

No one has to apolgize to me, I'm just a fan.  The the people involved that were falsely accused deserve an apology.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> In all fairness, the Charger claims were not blown out of proportion like the Newton story and there has never been an known NCAA investigation of the Charger claim.  Many false claims were made on Cam by ESPN, radio, and the media went overboard to try to show the violations occured.  Chizik didn't win the SEC Coach of the Year.  Why, because of false accusations.  He beat the coach that won it twice.  Cam won the Heisman but didn't get SEC Player of the Year, why, false accusations.  People left Cam's name off the Heisman ballot because of false accusations.  Cam and Chizik both deserve apologies from the media that ran
> false claims.  Running the story with the facts was ok, but they didn't run the facts.  They embellished everything. It
> was a smear campaign and that was proven by bringing up the alleged cheating and parking tickets at UF.  That had nothing to do with the MSU ordeal with Cecil.
> 
> No one has to apolgize to me, I'm just a fan.  The the people involved that were falsely accused deserve an apology.



That all sounds good, however, I don't think Cam is owed anything. There is proof that his dad was shopping him and if you don't think that Cam knew about it well I think you are being a little naive.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> In all fairness, the Charger claims were not blown out of proportion like the Newton story and there has never been an known NCAA investigation of the Charger claim.  Many false claims were made on Cam by ESPN, radio, and the media went overboard to try to show the violations occured.  Chizik didn't win the SEC Coach of the Year.  Why, because of false accusations.  He beat the coach that won it twice.  Cam won the Heisman but didn't get SEC Player of the Year, why, false accusations.  People left Cam's name off the Heisman ballot because of false accusations.  Cam and Chizik both deserve apologies from the media that ran false claims.  Running the story with the facts was ok, but they didn't run the facts.  They embellished everything.  It was a smear campaign and that was proven by bringing up the alleged cheating and parking tickets at UF.  That had nothing to do with the MSU ordeal with Cecil.
> 
> No one has to apolgize to me, I'm just a fan.  The the people involved that were falsely accused deserve an apology.



That is the most level headed and mature post that I have seen about this from the Auburn camp.

Fans reacted to what was being put out there by media outlets as they do on each and every story.  That's what footbal fans do.  People are going to talk about what is out there.  Especially if it's contraversial.  That's just human nature.  There was no vast evil conspiracy against Auburn on the part of all other SEC fans.  And Auburn was not treated worse than any program in the history of college football.  Whatever blame there is to be assigned, should be done so for the media, ESPN et al.  They are the ones who reported it and continued to report it.

The anger over this is misplaced.  If an apology is in order, that's where it should come from.

Good post.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You been off looking for that bag man with Danny Sheridan or something?



I have a tape with everything on it. I will give it to the media soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That is the most level headed and mature post that I have seen about this from the Auburn camp.
> 
> Fans reacted to what was being put out there by media outlets as they do on each and every story.  That's what footbal fans do.  People are going to talk about what is out there.  Especially if it's contraversial.  That's just human nature.  There was no vast evil conspiracy against Auburn on the part of all other SEC fans.  And Auburn was not treated worse than any program in the history of college football.  Whatever blame there is to be assigned, should be done so for the media, ESPN et al.  They are the ones who reported it and continued to report it.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure? There are some here that think that!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2011)

I need to switch bait or maybe the fish have stopped biting.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2011)

Wonder why the guys from HBO didn't cooperate with the NCAA?


----------



## golffreak (Oct 15, 2011)

The answer to the OP question is yes, there are issues with Cam Newton's recruitment, just not by Auburn.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't see anyone wanting a pity party or an apology.  I see an Auburn fan base that defended their program for a full year.  While everyone wanted to talk about what they knew and what was going to happen to Auburn, the few Aubies on here welcomed punishment if it were warranted.  The accusations, rumors, innuendo were a mainstay on this forum.  There were some folks on here that were open-minded and didn't form judgement as they waited on more information, the others took was certain media members dangled and convicted Auburn on the spot.

I don't see anything wrong with bringing up these old threads, if we can spend thousands of posts on convicting Auburn without any evidence, we can certainly spend a few now they have been exonerated.

I'm just glad the news came when it did.  Just in time for that recruiting push we've been waiting for.  WDE


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I don't see anyone wanting a pity party or an apology.  I see an Auburn fan base that defended their program for a full year.  While everyone wanted to talk about what they knew and what was going to happen to Auburn, the few Aubies on here welcomed punishment if it were warranted.  The accusations, rumors, innuendo were a mainstay on this forum.  There were some folks on here that were open-minded and didn't form judgement as they waited on more information, the others took was certain media members dangled and convicted Auburn on the spot.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with bringing up these old threads, if we can spend thousands of posts on convicting Auburn without any evidence, we can certainly spend a few now they have been exonerated.
> 
> I'm just glad the news came when it did.  Just in time for that recruiting push we've been waiting for.  WDE



I just don't get how some of you guys can't see the other side of it.


----------



## gin house (Oct 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just don't get how some of you guys can't see the other side of it.



  My thoughts exactly on you and the dawg fans on here sometimes


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2011)

gin house said:


> My thoughts exactly on you and the dawg fans on here sometimes



SC fans don't have a side.


----------



## gin house (Oct 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> SC fans don't have a side.



  That means what?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> SC fans don't have a side.





gin house said:


> That means what?



You and your team are irrelevant..... as always.


----------



## gin house (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You and your team are irrelevant..... as always.



  You need to go away and worry about Looser State University....Nice blocked fieldgoal by UT.


----------

